# my grandmother's shotgun



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

when she died she left all her guns to my dad and one of the guns is a .410 single shot. but i can't seem to find any info on the gun. ton the side it says H.S.B. & Co Cruso Chicago.on top of the barrel it says 410-44 cal. does anybody know how much this thing's worth or whear i can find more info on the gun.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

caribukiller, found this on the web

It is the Hibbard, Spenser, Bartlett & Company. They are the originators of the Tru-Value line. CRUSO inside the rooster. They were a giant hardware store in Chicago from 1854 thru 1962. Many manufacturers provided their goods.

http://www.thckk.org/ovb-hist.html

Far down the page is the rooster label.


----------



## Propane-guy (May 19, 2010)

When my dad died he left me the exact same shot gun a 410-44 cal single shot breakdown shotgun. I remember as a kid using this for squirrel and rabbit and it is still a great shooting gun. I have no idea what the value of this gun is but I would never sell it. I seem to remember my dad telling me it was his dad's and was a 1903 model.


----------



## confederatemule (Sep 4, 2010)

I know nothing about the gun, but I'd sure like to own one.

Does 410-44 mean that it will fire a 44 caliber bullet, as well as 410 shot shells?

Mule


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

410-44 generaly translates to this. It can take a 2" .410 paper shot shell or a .44cal shot shell. neither of these calibers are in current production. That makes the gun pretty old I think 2 1/2" shells came out in 1911. Many people have gotten away with running 2 1/2 shells through these old guns but it is a dangerous practice. I'd like to see a pic of the gun, to give a general value but most old hardware store single shots are worth less than $175 sometimes much less. The caliber is fairly rare and is one plus for it though.


----------

